# looking to rent a Jeep



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

hey does anyone know where I can rent a Jeep TJ from? I wanna take it up north for a vacation this month...

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Most rental company's have special rentals in there fleet you just have to phone around to see wich one can accomadate you on for the dates that you need it for.

Laterz


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.dollar.com/fleet/details.aspx?car_type=IJAR&country=CA


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

book early special vehicles like suvs and mini vans are hard to come by in the summer months apparently

shoe


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

sweet! thanks!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

i have seen jeep grand cherokees at enterprise. TJs might be hard to find.


----------

